# Kennedy Space station park



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I found this article that states that all active military and retiree's can now access Kennedy Space Station Park. Dam I wish I would stayed in I would be retiring right about now:smack-head:

U.S. Military Campgrounds and RV Parks


----------

